# Hitachi M12V to M12



## fharrison (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a Hitachi M12V mounted in my router table with a home made lift. While using the M12V this week it began to start very slowly and eventually would not start at all. I checked the bushings and I think they are fine. I beleive the potted variable speed control has gone bad. The cheapest replacement I have found is $80 and I don't want to spend the money on a component of the router that I didn't use. I am a fairly good handyman and know enough about electricity to not be afraid of it but to respect it. My question is: Can I take out the variable speed control and direct wire the switch and use as a M12? Thanks in advance for advise.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

fharrison said:


> I have a Hitachi M12V mounted in my router table with a home made lift. While using the M12V this week it began to start very slowly and eventually would not start at all. I checked the bushings and I think they are fine. I beleive the potted variable speed control has gone bad. The cheapest replacement I have found is $80 and I don't want to spend the money on a component of the router that I didn't use. I am a fairly good handyman and know enough about electricity to not be afraid of it but to respect it. My question is: Can I take out the variable speed control and direct wire the switch and use as a M12? Thanks in advance for advise.


Hi Frank:

There are fixed speed versions of the M12V. You could get a wiring diagram from Hitachi for the fixed speed version.

However, my council would be to spend the money and get it refurbished. Here's the rub, the M12V is one of the best routers made _and it cannot be replaced_. They're not making them anymore. If the armature and field coil are in good shape and not over-heated, this is the only way to get a "new" router.

My suggestion is that you take it to an Hitachi service depot and have the bearings and brushes and possibly the switch replaced. The symptoms can also be a dirty armature where the brushes meet.


----------



## fharrison (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Allthunbs.
I bought this M12V used and have not put a lot of time on it so I don't have long term experience with this router. It is strong and worked well in my table. I only spent a couple of dollars building my lift but it is welded onto the plunge frame therefore my reluctance to change it out. I never used the variable speed control although I probably should have if I was knowledgable enough to know how. I will completely disassemble the stata and inspect the armature to check for the issues you memtioned although it does not have any "burned motor" smell. I don't have a local repair depot so I will probably tinker a little more and then go find someone to fix it.
Thanks again,
Frank


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

The M12V is a great router. Hope you can fix it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

Yes you can bypass the VS control unit but it will run at HIGH speed,very high speed, but b/4 you take it out try it out without it , if it runs you can pickup a speed control device box and use it, you will see a link at the bottom of this post that you can get a device to just put back in place once you have the part from them.

======



fharrison said:


> I have a Hitachi M12V mounted in my router table with a home made lift. While using the M12V this week it began to start very slowly and eventually would not start at all. I checked the bushings and I think they are fine. I beleive the potted variable speed control has gone bad. The cheapest replacement I have found is $80 and I don't want to spend the money on a component of the router that I didn't use. I am a fairly good handyman and know enough about electricity to not be afraid of it but to respect it. My question is: Can I take out the variable speed control and direct wire the switch and use as a M12? Thanks in advance for advise.


----------



## fharrison (Feb 20, 2010)

Bob, thanks for your reply. Do you know if the yellow wire coming out of the VS control is for the "soft start" or the speed or both?
Thanks,
Frank


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank 

Sorry I don't recall 

But see below

Hitachi M12V Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com

see this on the same web page
" Hit a snag on a tool repair or breakdown? 
Ask a detailed repair question here to get answers and solutions from people who have been there. 
The more specific, the better.

Be the first to bring an issue to the table.

Your Name?:

Repair Question Title:

Ask Your Question Here:"

======


----------

